# Alternative to Panasonic Plasma that supports 4:4:4



## doveman (May 15, 2010)

I was so close to buying a Panasonic ST30 or GT30 but was put off first by the fluctuating gamma problem (which I understand has now been fixed with a firmware update) but more importantly, because it doesn't support RGB 4:4:4 for really sharp output from my PC.

As my PC and TV will be used not just for watching TV/Video but also playing games, some of which like RPGs have a lot of small text which needs to be nice and sharp to be easily readable, I won't buy anything that doesn't support RGB 4:4:4, so does anyone know of anything that is comparable to the Pannys in quality and price (around £500-600) but also supports RGB 4:4:4, preferably on at least two inputs as I have two PCs that I switch between using with the TV. Both my PCs have HDMI and DVI outputs, and support VGA as well with a dongle but it's obviously easier if I can avoid using the dongle and just use the HDMI/DVI outputs. If necessary, I could just keep using my manual DVI switch to select which PC is connected to the TV if it only supports RGB 4:4:4 on one DVI/HDMI input.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you find an alternative?


----------



## doveman (May 15, 2010)

Nope, not yet. I might have to wait several years for the 2012 Pannys (which apparently do support RGB 4:4:4) to come down to within my price range, unless something else is available but most of the information/lists I've seen mostly only address LCDs.


----------

